# New Contest!!



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

new contest!!!!

Please vote for Flurry he is in a piggy costume with his dad.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just voted..hes so cute!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I just voted.....hope to see Flurry race to the front of the pack after this post! How long does this contest run and how often can you vote?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

just voted. What a cute piggy costume!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted.... Flurry looks adorable!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Just voted, I love the pig costume!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Just voted , it getting close


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Mar 1 2005, 05:26 PM
> *new contest!!!!
> 
> Please vote for Flurry he is in a piggy costume with his dad.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39048*


[/QUOTE]
voted it is close between three of them, but we can pull it off. Can we vote daily like on the other one?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Voted. Very cute.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

VOTED!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Voted!








CUTE!








It wouldn't let me vote twice...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

VOTED


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Mar 1 2005, 06:26 PM
> *new contest!!!!
> 
> Please vote for Flurry he is in a piggy costume with his dad.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39048*


[/QUOTE]
I voted. And I love your little poem for your sweet Flurry.
Quincymom


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

voted


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Voted.. and Flurrys winning!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Just voted! I don't think anyones gonna catch up!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Just Voted! Very Cute. Good luck, looking good so far.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted on two different computers... lookin' good!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Tav and I voted too! You're winning by a landslide!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 1 2005, 07:27 PM
> *Voted on two different computers... lookin' good!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39134*


[/QUOTE]







LOL, it's that cute huh? The lil' pups definitely gonna win at this rate!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

When I voted I read that we can vote every day. Did anyone else pick up on that?


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Yep. I'll try tomorrow if I can. That's just the cutest thing! I feel sorry for those little kids they didn't get any votes!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Mar 1 2005, 05:36 PM
> *I just voted.....hope to see Flurry race to the front of the pack after this post!  How long does this contest run and how often can you vote?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39053*


[/QUOTE]
i voted


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted......AGAIN!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Voted!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted again!! Looks good for Flurry!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Voted Again!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

voted! Your gonna win!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

voted again! so what do u win?


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Mar 1 2005, 05:26 PM
> *new contest!!!!
> 
> Please vote for Flurry he is in a piggy costume with his dad.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39048*


[/QUOTE]














voted again and winning by a landslide yahoo-go malts


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

VOTED AGAIN..LOOKS LIKE WE GOTTA WINNER


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I just voted again-your doing great!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I just voted again too. I predict we will have a winner with Flurry.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Voted again! The pg. 3 chilis!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I just voted...Flurry is very much in the lead!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Voted !!














Flurry has a big lead.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Ha!







Look at all the chilimen!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 2 2005, 11:05 AM
> *voted again!  so what do u win?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=39226*


[/QUOTE]
I think this contest you win a blanket, maybe with their pic for Flurry


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

So far it is looking good for Flurry... keep reminding us...!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Just voted Flurry is winning!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Add our vote to the list!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted AGAIN


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

voted again!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love a contest that doesn't keep telling me that I already voted. This is much easier!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

voted...he's way ahead!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks, he is really doing great this time.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted... 

Sheryl, the thread is now up to two pages long... can you post the link every day or so to be sure everyone can easily click... and for those who see it for the first time...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted again!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 4 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Voted...
> 
> Sheryl, the thread is now up to two pages long... can you post the link every day or so to be sure everyone can easily click... and for those who see it for the first time...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I will, thanks.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Lol, I still feel sorry for those kids. 0.5! BTW I voted again.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I voted!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder... I voted. I think I forgot to vote yesterday!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I too voted again today. Thanks for the reminder. It's looking good for Flurry.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

i never noticed it was that long of a contest...just voted again!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

VOTED


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

voted!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

We voted again. Looks like we will have a winner!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

are you allowed to vote more than once? total? I just tried to vote for the second time since last week and it says on the bottom of the results page "vote not counted, you have voted before". you all should double check that tomorrow or is it a cookie thing that I need to delete?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I've been voting every day! Well...some days I forgot but for the most part EVERYDAY!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I voted too! So far you are winning.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 11 2005, 11:29 PM
> *I've been voting every day!  Well...some days I forgot but for the most part EVERYDAY!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42451*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you soooo much


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I voted







He's defffffffffinitely gonna win


----------

